# Any O R Crappies????



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Anybody catching any O River (East Side) crappies?
We use to catch buckets full, OF SLABS, MANY years ago,,, Around the barge tie-off cells, creeks & coves.
Any white bass in the feeder creeks?

I'll gladly offer an Erie Bass/ Pan-fish trip on trade.
(We '3' landed over 100 yesterday)

Just wondering if it's worth the trip down,,, 
We wanna try something different and a 'DRY RUN' is a $$$$ bummer. 


Thanks
PM jer


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

> (We '3' landed over 100 yesterday)


That sounds like a great day on the water!!
Personally, I wouldn't eat anything from the Ohio River or the creeks that feed it.
They're folks that have their dishwater and poo going directly into the creeks. YUK!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

LOL!
Ya, and there's hundreds of TOWNs that use it for drinking water! Go Figure.

I can't count the guys that I met in the last cupla years that LIVE off the fish coming out of that river!

BTW,,,, the sauger & eyes look just as 'pretty' as the fish that we catch, over & around the Bula GARBAGE DUMPS,,,, AND THEY TASTE JUST AS YUMMY!
(God only knows what's buried down there,,,,)

Well, I don't really want to go there,,,, and I haven't heard of any mass 'Die-Off!!!
If someone gets a terminal illness from fishing,,, ANYWHERE,,,, 
It's most likely from the SUN!
LMAO! DON'T GO OUTSIDE!

I'm getting old, I'm retired, and I pretty-much have my 'old' ways to fill the freezer.
I just want to meet some new sportsman, learn/ travel/ visit some different places & try different ways to catch a fish/ frog/ animal!
Let's call it a "Bucket-List".

It just bothers the CRAP out-of-me, when I have'ta say "I've never done that before!"


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Terry,,,

If You get a 'Free' day, and wanna come up Erie and fill a cooler with us, now's the time to give me a call,,,(PM)

Bring Rivarat, Eyecatcher929, & RBoyer up with ya,,,, IF YOU CAN FIND 'EM


----------



## bgkntry34 (May 11, 2012)

Heres a quick two cents worth. During a recent farm safety presentation I was doing out in Brown Couty (near Ripley). I had time during some of the breaks to visit some of the other presentations and received an education on water quality and one way to gauge it. Helgrammites,(dobson fly larvae stage),, if the body of water has helgrammites it's really pretty pure as they have the least tolerance for living in a polluted environment. The lady there had several she had just found in Eagle and White Oak creeks. .. Doboy.. I havent fished the river itself much for crappie but i'd be happy to take ya on the water if you get this way and dont bring a boat. Not sure if i'll ever get up to Erie for a swap but thats no big deal.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks!

I 'Googled' up the dobson fly (larvae stage) and don't believe that I've seen anything like that,,, in ANY river, creek or stream!

I'm more familiar with the Canadian Soldier, Mayfly hatch up Erie. 
Erie's gotta be 'healthy' then,,,, IT'S A 'COVER-ALL/ EVERYTHING' hatch!

Maybe the Ohio River residents (or DNR) can chime in and give us a BUG REPORT.

If those bugs ARE around, I'm sure they're under someones' BUG-BURNER!


----------



## dryerlint17 (Mar 9, 2012)

Plenty of Helgrammites in Yellow Creek. Smallmouth love 'em.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello dryerlint17
You mentioned the Yellow Creek. That "It's Buggy"
Are you doing any good, fishing there?
JoeBertin & I hit the whole thing earlier in the year. Caught a couple of drum and I think one smallie. There SHOULD'A been sauger, crappies & bass?
Those deep holes, around the bends, SHOULD be awesome for smallies right 
now?????

I talked to a guy who should know,,, (He Lives down there),,, he said that the Yellow hasn't been productive for like 20 YEARS! If that's true,,, What's up with that?
I'm concerned, because I fished the Little Yellow, the Beaver etc. up above the NC dam, and done well. 
That Yellow should be an awesome feeder creek/ river.
Thanks


----------



## bonehead (Jun 4, 2012)

dryerlint17 said:


> Plenty of Helgrammites in Yellow Creek. Smallmouth love 'em.


When is the best time to get the helgrammites?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

